# Polymer clay projects



## Luviesmom (Apr 7, 2017)

I made a huge score at a yard sale last weekend. The woman's sight was going bad,  she was moving and wanted to go into retirement and move. We got about 10 lbs of clay for 25.00. All colors. It was old and dried out, thought I had been taken. Researched and found there is a softening agent and did the trick!

My first project was ball point pen covering and a jar.

Second project was bookmarkers.

Great steal for 25$ and still have 14 pounds of clay to use!


----------



## Susie (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow y'all are really artistic!  

People cover the handles of crochet hooks and sell them for $$$ on Etsy and such.  Just sayin'.


----------

